# Whatcha think?



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I get asked all the time at the store what food is the best. Of course I start going into my Orijen and Evo rant, but as soon as I mention that we don't carry it, many lose interest. :frown: 

So then I have to work with what we have at the store...this pretty much limits me to aisles and aisles of grain-laden junk. There is only one row of food that's even halfway decent. I honestly am not much of a fan of Blue Buffalo. They are WAY overpriced and have barely any meat. We have their Wilderness line as well, but I don't like that every variety contains chicken not to mention that it's more than what the average person wants to spend.

Anyway, I find myself recommending this brand more than anything else: 

By Nature Pet Foods – Natural and Organic Nutritionally Complete Dog Food

They are priced extremely well for what you get (6 pound bag for $11.99, on sale now for $8.99 :biggrin, and a lot of the people that I've recommended it to say that their dogs are doing well on it. 

I was just curious of what you guys think.....:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Is that the Natures Recipe brand? Not sure since I don't keep up with the food lines at Petsmart, but that is the line that the breeder sent me home with my little Cayenne when she was 9 weeks old.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Is that the Natures Recipe brand? Not sure since I don't keep up with the food lines at Petsmart, but that is the line that the breeder sent me home with my little Cayenne when she was 9 weeks old.


No. Nature's Recipe is different...they're owned by ketchup.  LOL This is By Nature...they're based out of New Hampshire by Blue Seal.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How funny!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> ..... Anyway, I find myself recommending this brand more than anything else:
> 
> By Nature Pet Foods – Natural and Organic Nutritionally Complete Dog Food
> 
> ...


meggels started a thread in this section on this brand of food. Be aware that the kibble size is very small. Similar to cat food size. For small dogs it would be great but for larger dogs that like large size kibble ... this wouldn't cut it.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

guess it would all depend on what the options are. if the other option is Pedigree...definitely would recommend this food. 

The more research I do on Canine Nutrition, the more I realize how vital protein/meat is...and this food wouldn't cut it in my book.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> meggels started a thread in this section on this brand of food. Be aware that the kibble size is very small. Similar to cat food size. For small dogs it would be great but for larger dogs that like large size kibble ... this wouldn't cut it.


Oh really? Do you know which thread it is? 

And, yes, it does have a very small kibble size for every variety...I wonder why? Maybe so they wouldn't have to make a small dog variety? LOL



kevin bradley said:


> guess it would all depend on what the options are. if the other option is Pedigree...definitely would recommend this food.
> 
> The more research I do on Canine Nutrition, the more I realize how vital protein/meat is...and this food wouldn't cut it in my book.


I feel the same. I forgot to mention that I only recommend the Puppy and the Duck and Sweet Pea varieties. They don't have a huge amount of meat, but more than the other varieties, and for the price and what else we have at the store, it's decent.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I should add that I was referring to the dry varieties when I spoke of not enough meat. 

The wet food line seems very nice...high protein, lots of meat.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> I should add that I was referring to the dry varieties when I spoke of not enough meat.
> 
> The wet food line seems very nice...high protein, lots of meat.


They have a 95% meat canned food line that my dogs seem to like very much and are doing well on with their first case. It was really reasonably priced and I liked that it was a small company out of New Hampshire. I'm not sure if the same stores that sell the kibble are also going to carry the canned, but if your store does, you could recommend the pet owners supplement the kibble with the 95% meat canned.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

chowder said:


> They have a 95% meat canned food line that my dogs seem to like very much and are doing well on with their first case. It was really reasonably priced and I liked that it was a small company out of New Hampshire. I'm not sure if the same stores that sell the kibble are also going to carry the canned, but if your store does, you could recommend the pet owners supplement the kibble with the 95% meat canned.


We do carry them, and I generally do recommend them. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Oh really? Do you know which thread it is?


http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3557-nature-thoughts.html


----------

